
Convey Project Metadata Using SVG Badges - Corrado
http://shields.io/
======
Corrado
This looks pretty handy for adding badges to Github and other project
repositories. Back in the day, I used to use StillMaintained but it looks like
they have closed up shop and moved on. :(

